# Hereford Tex Tan barrel saddle opinions



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Hereford were known to be a quality saddle in the 80's and into the 90's. I never owned one but, would not hesitate to buy one. That one looks to be in pretty good shape without putting hands on it.


----------



## QH Princess (Apr 2, 2014)

ksbowman said:


> Hereford were known to be a quality saddle in the 80's and into the 90's. I never owned one but, would not hesitate to buy one. That one looks to be in pretty good shape without putting hands on it.


Thank you. I have been doing some reading up and that seems to be what the general review is for them. My only concern is that the pommel seems very low for a barrel. My girl is high withered and hollow by build so ording this and having it shipped is a nail bitter LOL


----------



## gypsyavira (Jun 17, 2015)

Saddle looks nice! I just sold a Tex Tan saddle about a week ago and had no problems selling it. They seem to be good quality and well liked. Best of luck if you decide to order it! It's always pretty scary buying a decent saddle without trying it on your horse first, lol!


----------



## QH Princess (Apr 2, 2014)

It really is!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

That 6 1/2" gullet is pretty much a standard size.


----------

